# Kidney( i have one) and the CF



## unevencone (23 Mar 2010)

Hey I  was wondering if having one kidney prevents an applicant from being accepted into the CF particularly Artillery or Armored Reconnaissance.
I donated my kidney to my twin brother a few yrs ago.I myself have no kidney issues or any other issue that would DQ me from being accepted.

Any info will help

thanks


----------



## HavocSteve (23 Mar 2010)

You should have called the CFRC and ask the recruiter. I'm fairly certain it won't DQ you.


----------



## kincanucks (23 Mar 2010)

You should have called visit the CFRC and ask to talk to the recruiter medical personnel. I'm fairly certain it won't DQ you. Are you and that is based on what, your extensive medical and recruiting knowledge or something you pulled from your arse?


----------



## Bzzliteyr (23 Mar 2010)

I vote arse!!


----------



## HavocSteve (23 Mar 2010)

Ummm my arse is fine thanks. Actually based it off the knowledge that my mother is a RN and has over 20+ years of doing so. Having one kidney removed does not make you incapable of anything.


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Mar 2010)

HavocSteve said:
			
		

> Ummm my arse is fine thanks. Actually based it off the knowledge that my mother is a RN and has over 20+ years of doing so. Having one kidney removed does not make you incapable of anything.


Is your mother up to date on military enrollment standards?

We don't diagnose here or make medical decisions.  That's for the medical staff at the CFRC and RMO to do.


----------



## Occam (23 Mar 2010)

HavocSteve said:
			
		

> Ummm my arse is fine thanks. Actually based it off the knowledge that my mother is a RN and has over 20+ years of doing so. Having one kidney removed does not make you incapable of anything *in civilian life*.



I fixed that for you.  Hypothetically speaking, if a healthy person has a kidney quit on them while deployed and away from advanced medical care, there isn't a problem.  If someone with only one kidney were to lose the function of the kidney while deployed, they'd be in a world of hurt - and that potentially affects their deployability.  You'll find that many medical conditions which normally aren't serious can be high risk when you aren't readily available to advanced medical care.


----------



## Armymedic (23 Mar 2010)

Follow the above advice and visit the CFRC and ask, even apply if you so choose.

In my opinion, which is nothing more than that, if I were the person looking at your recruiting med file; it would be very concerning to me that your twin brother required a kidney transplant, leaving you with one. It is also a grave hazard for you in the combat arms, having just one, being subjected to increased physical activity, and possibly conditions where you are severely dehydrated, or conditions where you are injured and demand on the kidney is significantly increased. 

Any failure of that single kidney during a deployment would likely end with your death a few hours later, as there is very few dialysis units in military medical facilities. That would be a bad thing, no?

As I said that just my opinion. Based upon that, go ask, we might all be surprised by the answer.


----------



## RubberTree (23 Mar 2010)

Occam said:
			
		

> I fixed that for you.  Hypothetically speaking, *if a healthy person has a kidney quit on them while deployed and away from advanced medical care, there isn't a problem.*  If someone with only one kidney were to lose the function of the kidney while deployed, they'd be in a world of hurt - and that potentially affects their deployability.  You'll find that many medical conditions which normally aren't serious can be high risk when you aren't readily available to advanced medical care.



Again...are you a doctor? Do you have any basis for this statement? 
Just go talk to the medical people at the recruiting centre.


----------



## Occam (23 Mar 2010)

RubberTree said:
			
		

> Again...are you a doctor? Do you have any basis for this statement?



Nope, I'm not a doctor.  I do, however, have over 25 years of service watching wingers get medically released for conditions such as this (and even less serious conditions) because they no longer meet the Universality of Service principle.


----------



## RubberTree (23 Mar 2010)

My point was aimed at your statement implying that losing function (acutely) in one kidney isn't a problem as long as you have a second. That's all.


----------



## Occam (23 Mar 2010)

RubberTree said:
			
		

> My point was aimed at your statement implying that losing function (acutely) in one kidney isn't a problem as long as you have a second. That's all.



You missed that "hypothetically speaking" at the beginning of the sentence, didn't you?

The advice to see the Recruiting Centre for a MO's opinion is wise.  My post simply explained why seemingly simple medical problems can be more serious if one is in a deployed environment, away from critical care.


----------



## ballz (23 Mar 2010)

RubberTree said:
			
		

> *My point* was aimed at your statement implying that losing function (acutely) in one kidney isn't a problem as long as you have a second. That's all.



I think you got a little excited there and missed his point altogether.

His "statement" was a "hypothetical" to lead into the point he was actually trying to make (WRT the CF, "many medical conditions which normally aren't serious can be high risk"), something that he deals with every day and is more than within his lanes to comment on.

EDIT: Darn you Occam for typing faster than me.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 Mar 2010)

We _DO NOT_ advise potential recruits in regards to their medical conditions and the effects of said conditions on their possibilities of of being recruited. That is NOT the reason we are here. We're not doctors and we don't play one on the internet. If enrolled personnel don't give it, you as a civvie certainly have no business doing it. You won't be told again.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

